# Mucus and Blood in Stool?



## Megan197 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello! I have a little Nigerian Dwarf Doe who we always seem to be fighting the runs with, and she had them again this morning. However, I noticed this time while I was sitting down at the barn with her and one of our other does after moving them into a separate stall as both are due anytime, that I thought it looked like she had some discharge, and it almost looked like maybe it had some blood in it as well, I thought at first maybe it was vaginal discharge because that's where it was on her more, and since she's due anytime and is really sunken in looking today it made sense to me, even though I still thought the blood seemed abnormal. But after seeing that I went up the house and grabbed some paper towel and cleaned her up a bit so I could see better, and later on when she went potty that same mucus with the bit of red in it came out as well, making me realize it wasn't actually vaginal discharge. Any ideas what may be causing this? Thanks!


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Although from time to time I've seen that on my does, and it goes away again promptly, and seems to be "nothing", if you've also been fighting the runs with her, it may be damaged intestinal wall. I'd have her tested for coccidiosis, as well as for worms.


----------



## Megan197 (Mar 3, 2015)

She been wormed twice this year and given stuff for coccidiosis twice this year, I'm wondering though if there isn't something in their pens they're eating that's giving it to them though, because now I have 3 other goats with the runs, she's the only one that gets it off and on like this all the time though. It always goes away after a day or 2 but then it comes back, and normally not too long after the last time, though sometimes she may go a couple months without it. Never have had this mucus before though, which is what bugs me.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

might have her tested for Johnes...chronic runs is not normal...the blood could be from the irritation of battling the runs so often....I would start by giving daily probiotics to try to restore flora in her rumen...try to keep her off rich greens and grain until she firms up....also check her for anemia ...hows her energy?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you ever had a fecal done? How do you know you are using the right dewormer?


----------



## Megan197 (Mar 3, 2015)

She's never been as playful and all as my other goats, but she's also 8 or 9 years old. Even so, she can still put up quite the fight when the others get on her nerves haha! She's always been pretty laid back for the most part. I've known her since she was a baby, she was owned by my neighbors for some years before I got her, and they never had any problems with this that I remember, which is one reason I wonder if it isn't something that grows in/along our goat pen, even though I can't seem to find anything... but she doesn't seem to get diarrhea as much during winter.

Also her coat has never been as nice as our other goats, aside from maybe the first, same with one of her sons we kept as a wether, my sister says it looks like a copper deficiency, which we finally got some Santa Cruz for recently, but we had a horrible time getting her and especially her son to take it, I think she got about half of it maybe. But could that have something to do with it as well?

Also doesn't Johne's cause rapid weight loss? Because she's always been one our fattest goats, bred or not bred lol! I would think at this point if it was that she would've lost weight? And she's never acted weak or anything, she's always been a real great girl aside from coat condition and the diarrhea.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Johnes does cause weight loss...its a wasting disease..usually carriers are unable to gain weight.....it woudn't hurt to test just for peace of mind..rule it out...but I would also runa full fecal panel...send it into a lab to get a real good look..include cocci....

copper is a real possibility with her coat condition.....might try to redose her after a few months of her last dose...


----------



## Megan197 (Mar 3, 2015)

Alright, thank you! I'll get a fecal run soon hopefully, and we're going to test the goats for CAE again this year, may go ahead and have them tested for CL and/or Johnes as well while we're at it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hopefully working on her gut will adjust the problem...testing is a good idea....give peace of mind at least..


----------

